# ليلة فى الهيلتون



## Nemo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

واحد راح يبات هوا و المدام فى الهيلتون ليلة تانى يوم الصبح بيطلب من موظف الاستقبال الحساب و دار بينهم هذا الحوار :
الرجل : الحساب كام من فضلك ؟

الموظف : 1000 جنيه بس يافندم

الرجل : ألف جنيه ليه يا أستاذ ... كتير قوى مبلغ ألف جنيه فى ليلة…دى كانت ليلة واحدة يا محترم

الموظف : أجرة المبيت فى الليلة بـ 400 جنيه

الرجل : طب و الـ 600 جنيه الباقيين ليه بقى إن شاء الله ؟؟

الموظف : عندك 100 جنيه أجرة الموظفين اللى بيشيلوا الشنط…سيادتك لما نزلت من التاكسى مش كان فيه شيالين بيشيلوا الشنظ منتظرينك ؟
الرجل : أما غريبة و الله ... بس أنا شيلت الشنطة بنفسى و ماحدش شالهالى

الموظف : ماهو كانوا موجودين قدام سعادتك .. ما ناديتش عليهم يشيلولك الشنطة ليه ؟؟

الموظف مستطرداً... هاكمل لحضرتك باقى المبلغ
عندك 50 جنيه إستعمال سجاجيد السجادة اللى من غرفة حضرتك للمطعم

الرجل : أنا ما مشيتش على سجاجيد أنا كنت بامشى على الحتة الفاضية اللى مش مغطياها السجادة

الموظف : ماهى السجادة كانت عند سعادتك ... ما مشيتش عليها ليه ؟؟

الموظف : و عندك 200 جنيه إستخدام حمام السباحة

الرجل : بس احنا ما نزلناش عومنا فى الحمام خالص .. هوا احنا وش عوم و مايوهات

الموظف : حضرتك حمام السباحة كان قدام سعادتك ما نزلتوش عومتوا ليه ؟؟

الموظف : و عندك 100 جنيه إستعمال التليفزيون و قنوات الدش و الريسيفر فى الأوضة

الرجل : دش ايه اللى انت جاى تقول عليه !

احنا ما شغلناش امبارح غير القناة الأولى و التانية .. هوا كان فيه دش !!

الموظف : قنوات الدش كلها كانت عند سعادتك ما اتفرجتش عليها ليه ؟

الموظف : و عندك 150 جنيه إستعمال سخان الميه اللى بالكهربا فى الأوضة

الرجل : الدنيا كانت حر أصلاًُ و ما أستعملناش السخان فى حاجة

الموظف : مالناش دعوة .. السخان كان عند سعادتك ما إستعملتوش ليه ؟؟
الرجل : أما شيىء سخيف أوى

انتظر الرجل لـ لحظات ثم أخرج له 400 جنيه فقط

الموظف : دول 400 جنيه بس

الرجل : الـ 600 جنيه الباقية حق ما عاكست المدام بتاعتى

الموظف : ايه الكلام الفارغ ده ... حضرتك عاوز تجيبلى مصيبة

هوا أنا عاكست المدام بتاعتك خالص و لا جيت جنبها !!

الرجل : ماكانت قدامك امبارح ما عاكستهاش ليه ؟؟ 

 ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووه قوووي
​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

حلوه ​


----------



## Nemo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوووه قوووي
> ​*





ميرسى يا مايكل لمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه ​






ميرسى يا رومانى لمرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

تحفة يا نيمووو

شكرا ليك​


----------



## Nemo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة يا نيمووو
> 
> شكرا ليك​





ميرسى ليكى انتى يا كوينا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

_هههههههههههههه
حلوه يا نيمو اول مره اقراها
شكرا ليكى
_​


----------



## sparrow (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه
لذيذة


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه
حلوة
مرسي ليكي​


----------



## Nemo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _هههههههههههههه
> حلوه يا نيمو اول مره اقراها
> شكرا ليكى
> _​




ميرسى يا مينا انت الاحلى بمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لذيذة





ميرسى يا سبارو ع مرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه





ميرسى يا فنان ع التشجيع ومرورك العسل زيك


----------



## Nemo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حلوة
> مرسي ليكي​





ميرسى يا ملكة ع مرورك نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههه
جميلة يانيمو
ميرسى ليكى ياقمر*​


----------



## govany shenoda (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

تحفة يا نيمووو

شكرا ليكي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*فظيعة*​


----------



## Nemo (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى لمروركم الجميل ربنا يباركم
كوبتك مرمر
جوفانى
روكا


----------



## م المجدلية (21 سبتمبر 2010)

من جد تححححفة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


والله ردوا خطيييررر


يسلموووا


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه جامدة
شكرا لك ع الموضوع


----------



## Nemo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

sakae قال:


> من جد تححححفة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> والله ردوا خطيييررر
> ...





ميرسى جدا ع المرور
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه جامدة
> شكرا لك ع الموضوع




ميرسى يا مسيحية يسلملى مرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه حلوة
شكرا


----------



## Nemo (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههههههههه حلوة
> شكرا




ميرسى ارووجة ع مرورك الجميل
نورتينى وربنا يباركك


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوى​


----------



## Nemo (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى يا مايكل ع مرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
فعلا لذيذة​*


----------



## vetaa (8 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههه جامده بجد*​


----------



## انريكي (9 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة اوي يا نيمو

شكرااااااااااااااا كتير لكي


----------

